# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Воронеж.

## Psyhoradio

Отпишитесь кто из Воронежа а то только москвичи по ходу встречаются.

----------


## Psyhoradio

Скажите люди pages of pain существует или провайдер меня не пускает, не могу войти?

----------


## zmejka

Psyhoradio, его уже нет. Где то тема как бы есть об этом.

----------


## Psyhoradio

О, привет, ты оттуда. А теперь все здесь обитают или кто где? Мне 29, левый берег, можем попить пивка если что, это для всех .

----------


## zmejka

Psyhoradio, да нет. Кто где. Кто вк, кто еще где.

----------


## Sanzo

Привет :Smile:  Я из Воронежа :Smile:

----------


## Bear20121

Ап, что ли)

----------


## My_mind

Я сейчас живу в Воронеже... Но я не пью алкоголь. Я вообще немного не такой. Поэтому я здесь)

----------


## My_mind

Видел в списке Воронеж, но что-то как-то там пусто... Есть ли тут кто из Воронежа, может поделимся своими тараканами? У меня их много, мне не жалко) Для ваших места в черепной коробке мне тоже хватит...)

----------

